# High Fin Lyer Tail Red Eye Velvet Sword



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I just found these on AquaBid, they're stunning!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearers&1213535982


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are very nice...


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thats really pretty except for the red eye!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> those are very nice...


The colour and finnage are outstanding! Shipping would be obscene though, minimum of $78.00!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

*chokes* D:


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmmm I think I know someone who has those who I am getting a box from soon.  If she has a pair I'll tell her to throw them in the box for you.  The red eye comes from an albino cross I believe.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep in mind that if you want to breed them, you need a regular male with the same colour, as those males as pictured ar ineffective as breeders because of the elongated gonopodium.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> Keep in mind that if you want to breed them, you need a regular male with the same colour, as those males as pictured ar ineffective as breeders because of the elongated gonopodium.


Bill, I'm a little familiar with colour breeding but no so much with finnage, I don't know what's dominant and recessive, I'll have to do a little searching but there's not alot on swordtails, there's way more info on guppys. Would the mode of inheritance be the same?

@Kate, YAY!!! My albino red guppies are the same, once they mature they'll have red bodies with a red eye 

Nice to hear from you, are you still in dial-up hell?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dial up hell? If you are referring to internet connection, I have been on high speed since it's inception. There is a good book on livebearers in the DRAS library that covers some of the sword genetics. If you can find articles by the late Dr. Joanne Norton, you may find more info. She was noted for her work on genetics on angelfish and livebearers. All those extreme lyretail hifins, are bred with regular males of the otherwise same genetics.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Bill, I'm a little familiar with colour breeding but no so much with finnage, I don't know what's dominant and recessive, I'll have to do a little searching but there's not alot on swordtails, there's way more info on guppys. Would the mode of inheritance be the same?
> 
> @Kate, YAY!!! My albino red guppies are the same, once they mature they'll have red bodies with a red eye
> 
> Nice to hear from you, are you still in dial-up hell?


Yep I am still visiting dial up he**ville...Allthough I have forced them into buying a laptop and am in a hotspot at the moment. 

Not all males with elongated gonopodiums are sterile, a larger percentage are; but not all. You really have to have a chat with Melody, you two would seriously hit it off I'm sure. She's also a whiz with crosses  She's over at CAC and is the person I am getting the box from soon.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Yep I am still visiting dial up he**ville...Allthough I have forced them into buying a laptop and am in a hotspot at the moment.
> 
> Not all males with elongated gonopodiums are sterile, a larger percentage are; but not all. You really have to have a chat with Melody, you two would seriously hit it off I'm sure. She's also a whiz with crosses  She's over at CAC and is the person I am getting the box from soon.


It's funny you should mention Melody, we have be discussing crosses on CAC, LOL!


----------

